# Adequate iPhone app ?



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has stumbled upon an adequate iPhone app for snapping pic's of their tank ? 

I have been poking around for an app that will allow me to have more control over the exposer and white balance , however I only seem to find "candy" control apps .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

In the end you'll just buy a real camera...we all do


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> In the end you'll just buy a real camera...we all do


Lol possibly the best ever answer that I have ever received on a forum in my life !


----------

